# Raja Bell



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Bell listed as very doubtful for game 2. 

Interested to see how PHX will adjust if he is not able to play.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Sucks for him, and sucks for us to have Josh get hurt.

As for that whole "squirming" thing from that article, all I can say is they can let Amare play if they want. I really don't give a crap.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Sucks for him, and sucks for us to have Josh get hurt.
> 
> As for that whole "squirming" thing from that article, all I can say is they can let Amare play if they want. I really don't give a crap.


Same here. After his late season attempted comback.... he can come back anytime he wants.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Sucks for him, and sucks for us to have Josh get hurt.
> 
> As for that whole "squirming" thing from that article, all I can say is they can let Amare play if they want. I really don't give a crap.



Right. You only say that because you know you and your Mavs are safe from Amare. For this year.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Preacher said:


> Right. You only say that because you know you and your Mavs are safe from Amare. For this year.


Yes, I lie in bed at night worried that Amare might play.

You did know the Mavs just beat Tim Duncan and the Spurs, right?


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Yes, I lie in bed at night worried that Amare might play.
> 
> You did know the Mavs just beat Tim Duncan and the Spurs, right?


Nope, had no idea. Thought we were playing the Spurs in this series. Was wondering why I didn't see Duncan out there. Thanks for setting me straight on that. lol
I'm just saying the Mavs are certainly glad they don't have to face Amare. Just because you don't lay in bed thinking of Amare, doesn't mean Diop and Dampier don't.

BTW: Just having fun.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

What a big loss for the Suns. There goes their defense. If Howard comes back before him the Suns will be in trouble.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Diop w/ Mask > Amare on one leg

Book it.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Preacher said:


> Nope, had no idea. Thought we were playing the Spurs in this series. Was wondering why I didn't see Duncan out there. Thanks for setting me straight on that. lol
> I'm just saying the Mavs are certainly glad they don't have to face Amare. Just because you don't lay in bed thinking of Amare, doesn't mean Diop and Dampier don't.
> 
> BTW: Just having fun.


Wrong, i really wanted Amare to come back from injury and play against us in the playoffs. Amare is not unbeatable and i'm confident the Mavericks would still win the series with or w/o Amare Stoudemire.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

And i'm sure most Mavericks fans agree with me. :biggrin:


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

t1no said:


> Wrong, i really wanted Amare to come back from injury and play against us in the playoffs. Amare is not unbeatable and i'm confident the Mavericks would still win the series with or w/o Amare Stoudemire.



I'm not some homer, I definately agree that the Mavs could beat Phoenix with a healthy Amare; but it would be much more difficult. The thing is sometimes we get cold, can't make jumpers can't get to the rim; with Amare we could just feed him and be alright. Without the big man we sometimes get cold for much longer periods. Again, we certainly wouldn't be unbeatable, but a starting five of Nash, Bell, Marion, Stoudamire and Diaw (assuming everyone could be healthy) would be nasty. We'll be playing without three guys who were supposed to be starters at the beginning of the season (Bell, Stoudamire and Thomas). That being said injuries are part of the game, you can't use them as an excuse.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Sorry but Diop is completely useless in this series. He barely had any PT against the Suns in the regular season and didn't play a single minute against the Suns in the first game despite the fact Avery could have put him in at any time.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

tempe85 said:


> Sorry but Diop is completely useless in this series. He barely had any PT against the Suns in the regular season and didn't play a single minute against the Suns in the first game despite the fact Avery could have put him in at any time.


Nobody expected him to do anything in the series vs the Suns.


----------

